# Bicycle Tour of Colorado



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Or maybe "Bus" Tour of Colorado?

From what I'm reading, it's been a mess. In fact, I talked to a buddy yesterday who was on the tour early in the week.

He and his buddies, who live in Colorado, abandoned and went home early.

Obviously the Trail Ridge Road issue is something that can always happen, but would be less likely later in the summer. Even a few weeks later.

Starting in Central City - Black Hawk, bad idea period. 

From what I understand, they will also have to bus around the Georgetown area to avoid a marathon being held on that day. Seems like that conflict could have been avoided.

Putting on a major bike tour is certainly a daunting task. I rode RTR for the first time this year and they were by far the most organized and well supported tour I've been on. Great organization!


----------

